# Steuerung für Fließband



## Sun (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo Forum!

ich bin absolut neu auf dem Gebiet SPS. Derzeit bin ich mir noch nichteinmal sicher, ob es eine SPS werden muss.

Ich würde gern mein Problem beschreiben und hätte anschließend liebend gern gewusst was ich kaufen muss 


Problemstellung:
Wir planen den Bau eines Fließbandes. Auf diesem läuft dann Ware (kleine Tütchen) von einer Aufnahme (Magazin) zu ca. 20 Auffang-Boxen.
Nach der Aufnahme auf dem Band fahren die Tüten unter einen Einlesepunkt. Hier soll dann eine Videokamera, ein Scanner oder eine WebCam oder irgend etwas vergleichbares stehen. Hier wird ein Bild von der Tüte erstellt und von einem PC abgerufen. Dieser jagt eine Zeichenerkennung über das Bild und erfasst somit, um was es sich bei der Tüte handelt.
Anschließend entscheidet der PC was mit der Tüte passieren soll: also in welche der 20 Auffang-Boxen die Tüte geworfen werden soll.
Dabei werden noch statistische Daten erhoben usw.


Das Fließband, das Magazin, ... wird alles in Eigenbau gefertigt. Die Kamera und das Einlesen am PC und die Verarbeitung des Bildes ist weitesgehend geklärt.

Mein Problem ist nun, wie ich dem Fließband bzw. der Auswurftechnik sage, dass Tüte X in Auffang-Box Y muss!


Angenommen, der PC hat entschieden, dass die soeben gescannte Tüte in Box 4 muss. Wie steuere ich nun vom PC aus die Technik zum Auswerfen der Tüte an? (nebenbei: die "Technik zum Auswerfen" ist noch nicht vorhanden - was dort eingesetzt wird ist noch unklar! Evtl. Luftdruck!?)

Muss ich vom PC eine SPS-Anlage ansteuern?
Wann muss das passieren? Die Tüte benötigt ja noch etwas Zeit vom Einscannen bis zur jeweiligen Box.
Kann man eine SPS überhaupt in diesem Sinne "ansteuern"? Oder kann man eine SPS nur Programmieren und diese läuft dann endlos langhin? (dann wäre SPS für mich nicht geeignet, oder?)
Benötige ich überhaupt eine SPS? Reicht eine eher simple Relais-Schaltung? (wobei auch hier die Frage bleibt: Wie und Wann steuere ich diese an)



Ich habe vermutlich noch 100 weitere Fragen die jedoch allesamt keinen Sinn machen solange nicht grob geklärt ist wie mein PC die Auswurftechnik zeitgenau ansteuern kann.



Ich hoffe auf interessante Hinweise!
MfG
Thomas


----------



## Proxy (29 Juni 2009)

Hi,

also ich würde die Anlagen die ich verkaufe immer mit SPS verkaufen, alleine schon wegen der Ersatzteilhaltung. Da du mit einen Mikrocontroller das billiger machen kannst ist klar nur musst du diese Steuerplatine immer auf reserve haben für deine kunden. Das wollen die meinstens nicht also geh auf eine SPS


Normalerweise kann einen Kamera die Fehlersuche macht gekoppelt werden über Profibus/Ethernet auf eine SPS. Vermute aber das du keine Kamera für die Automatisierung hast, deswegen brächtest du vermutlich eine Profibus Karte in deinen PC die dann über ein Programm die werte umsetzt auf den Profibus. Jedoch ist damit arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Sun (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort.


Leider müssen wir bei mir etwas tiefer bei den Basics anfangen!

Kann ich denn überhaupt mit dem PC ein Fließbandauswurf steuern? Und das auch zeitverschoben/zeitkritisch?!

Bspw. genau 10:00:00 Uhr wird die erste Tüte gescannt
10:00:01 ist das Bild ausgewertet und entschieden was mit der Tüte passieren soll
Ziel ist Box20 (also am Band gaaaaanz hinten)

10:00:01 wird aber bereits die nächste Tüte gescannt
(Band soll ca. 1 Tüte je Sekunde transportieren)
Ziel der 2. Tüte ist Box1 (also ganz vorne)

Tüte1 muss dann bspw. um 10:00:20 ausgeworfen werden (dann ist das Band erst an Box20 angekommen)
Tüte2 hingegen muss ganz vorne und daher schon um 10:00:02 ausgeworfen werden.
Die Reihenfolge des Auswurfs ist also völlig beliebig!

Das Timing ist das nächste! Dass das Band mit der ersten Tüte um genau 10:00:20 hinten ankommt ist ja nur grob geschätzt - es könnte auch 10:00:19,73 sein
Bei der ersten Tüte macht ein Zeitverschub um 27 Hunderstel nichts aus - wenn das Band dann aber den ganzen Tag lief summieren sich die Hundertstel und alles kommt durcheinander! Oder?!?



Wie sage ich also Wann dem Auswurf20 bzw. Auswurf1 bescheid, dass er feuern soll?



Speichere ich mir nun also am PC die genauen Auswurfzeiten und schalte zeitkritisch zum exakten Zeitpunkt den richtigen Kontakt irgendwo, irgendwie???
Oder gebe ich mit der Auswertung der Bilder bereits der SPS den Befehl wann und wo etwas passieren soll und die SPS machts dann schon? Aber wie bekommt die SPS das hundertstel-sekundengenau hin?
Oder kann ich die Stelle auf dem Band oder das Fach auf dem Band wo die Tüte liegt irgendwie "markieren", damit der Auswurf später völlig ungesteuert allein merkt, dass hier und da eine Tüte rausgeworfen werden muss?
Oder "zähle" ich die Fächer/Stellen und sage der SPS, dass nach X Fächern der Auswurf Y feuern muss?
Ein Verständnisproblem habe ich hier auch noch: eine SPS ist doch ein elektronisches Bauteil mit einem festen Programm... wie kann ich so einem "festen" Programm überhaupt dynamisch im Sekundentakt etwas sagen? Kann ich sowas mit einer SPS tun?


Ich hab ja schon fleißig versucht zu googlen aber mir fällt als Suchbegriff nur "SPS" ein... da findet man Alles aber keine Lösung zu meinem Problem.
Nach was sollte ich denn mal googlen?
Gibts evtl. Produkte wo Ihr sagen würdet "DAS ist genau das, was du brauchst"?





Achja, ich werde auch nicht das Fließband bauen oder entwickeln - ich bin nur der PC-Software-Entwickler, der das Bild annimmt, auswertet, Statistiken speichert, das Front-End der Datenbank baut und dann
-das große Unbekannte-
irgendwie aus dem PC nen Signal geben muss was wann mit welcher Tüte passiert.
Das Band selbst baut der Kunde in Eigenarbeit. Seine Aussage war so ungefähr: "Sagen Sie mir nur wo der PC wann welches Signal auf welchem Kabel ausspuckt und ich baue den Rest"

So und da stehe ich nun... 

Jetzt wäre eine Möglichkeit einfach den Parallelport zu nutzen und die PINs zu belegen wie man möchte. Daran angeschlossen sind dann einfach ein paar Relais und gut. Aber das ist weder zeitgemäß noch gut erweiterungsfähig.


Völlig Ahnungslos!
Thomas




P.S.
bin ich hiermit eigentlich im richtigen Unter-Forum??


----------



## Proxy (29 Juni 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> Kann ich denn überhaupt mit dem PC ein Fließbandauswurf steuern? Und das auch zeitverschoben/zeitkritisch?!


Ja Prinzipiell geht alles mit dem PC. Eine Zykluszeit einer SPS ist von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich, aber ein guter Richtwert ist 10-20ms pro Zyklus. Wenn du aber es unbedingt auf den Rechner laufen lassen willst geht das über Soft-SPS'en die auf den Rechner eine SPS "simulieren" und dann deine Anlage steuern.
Hier wäre das Stichwort OPC oder libnodave um daten von dem PC in die Soft-SPS zu bekommen. Wobei du als Software-Entwickler(vermute C/C++C#) mit libnodave besser dran bist.

Eine SPS ist zwar statisch programmiert kann aber mit dynamischen Daten gesteuert werden. Bsp du sagt ja auch ich stapele Kästen wasser übereinander, die höhe ist immer Variable aber der vorgang nicht. So ist es auch in der SPS der ablauf ist immer gleich aber die Variablen nicht (Höhe, Geschwindigkeit ect.)



Sun schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge des Auswurfs ist also völlig beliebig!



Das ist gar kein Problem da ja immer Zustandsgesteuert wird und nicht Zeitgesteuert. Deswegen ist es Zeitunkritisch da du sagst ist das teil da oder nicht.



Sun schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre eine Möglichkeit einfach den Parallelport zu nutzen und die PINs zu belegen wie man möchte. Daran angeschlossen sind dann einfach ein paar Relais und gut. Aber das ist weder zeitgemäß noch gut erweiterungsfähig.


Jaein du kannst schon Relais nutzen aber das problem ist du bekommst auch Signale rein die du auswerten musst/darfst. Hierfür würde ich ehr eine SPS-peripherie benutzen die an den PC angekoppelt werden wenn du eine Soft-SPS hast.

Ein beispiel hierfür:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/bus_terminal/kl1154_kl1164.htm

Hier brauchst du einen Busankoppler und Eingangsmodule/Ausgangsmodule.
Beim Buskoppler könntest du den hier nehmen:
http://www.beckhoff.de/german/bus_terminal/bk9500.htm?id=201539826309Vorteil wäre du hättest USB als zugang und keine andere Schnittstelle.

Musst halt man schauen in der Internetseite was du gebrauchen könntest und dann frag nochmal ob das machbar ist.


----------



## Markus (29 Juni 2009)

also meiner meinenugn nach ist eur ansatz nicht so ganz richtig.

1. ja diese sps kann das
diese aufgabe ist für eine sps eher ein witz...

2. vergiss das mit deiner zeitdynamik
arbeite mit sensoren, im falle deins langen bandes würde sich ggf. ein inkrementalgeber anbieten.

3. sofern derjenige der die sps programmiert weiß was er da tut, reicht es ihm wenn du einfach an einer definierten position sagst welches ziel der dortige beutel hat. um den rest kümmert er sich dann selber...

4. komunizieren kannst du mit der sps über verschiedenen wege, anbieten würde sich ethernet, profibus, oder ggf. auch noch rs232.

5. weißt du wieviele sps hersteller es gibt? weißt due wieviele typen jeder hat? die bunte welt der automaitisierung ist SEHHHHR groß! dein kammerasystem z.b. ist höchstwarscheinlich ebenfalls unötig, da gibt es genügend fertige INDUSTRIETAUGLICHE systeme am markt die über alle gängigen bussystemem direkt an die sps angebunden werden können...

6. ggf. könnte auf deinem pc noch eine kleine visu laufen um den prozess bzw. störungen anzuzeigen. oder eine datenerfassung.


mir scheint das weder der schlosser der die bänder zusammenbastelt noch du so richtig wissen was ihr tut bzw. das zum ersten mal macht. aber ihr steht schon mitten im projekt...
...wäre es nicht sinnvoller erst mal halbwegs genau zu planen?

auf der einen seite helfe ich ja gerne, auf der anderen seite stört es mich gewaltig wenn irgendwelche amateurpfuscher dem deutschen maschinenbau mit lächerlichen basteleien zu dumpingpreisen in die quere kommen...
...von einer maschinenrichtlinie habt ihr vermutlich noch nie was gehört, die ist nationales gesetz und ein sehr gutes werkzeug für den bösen staatsanwalt. sei gilt übrigens auch für maschinen die für den eigenbedarf gebaut werden und sogar für welche die verschenkt werden...


----------



## maxi (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
solche anwendungen machen wir mit einer S7-300 oder eine Et200.
Ich gebe dann einfach einen Relaiskontakt weiter, den man über USB am PC abfragen kann.

Am besten stellte es sich imemr heraus PC und Steuerung zu trennen.
Oder falsl integriert einen Paneel PC von Siemens zu verwenden.

Di Abfrage und Bilder sind relativ leicht zu realisieren. Normalerweise verwenden wir das um Aufdrucke oder ein Haltbarkeitsdatum zu kontrollieren udn um Bilder eienr Charge anzufertigen.
Auch kann zum Beispiel kontrolliert werden ob alles bestückt ist.


Falls du Ausmase, Geschwindigkeit und Fördergut definieren kannst und diese mir mit deinen Kontaktdaten zukommen lässt (PM) kann ich dir ein Angebot für ein Fröderband zukommen lassen. 
Wir haben 7 verschiedene Förderband Systeme im Programm und auch eine eigene Weberei für Spezialanwendungen. Für deien PC anbindung kommst du dann einfach mit deiner Kiste und Kamera zu uns ins Haus.


----------



## Sun (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo,




Markus schrieb:


> 3. sofern derjenige der die sps programmiert weiß was er da tut, reicht es ihm wenn du einfach an einer definierten position sagst welches ziel der dortige beutel hat. um den rest kümmert er sich dann selber...


 
genau dieser SPS-Programmierer wäre dann wohl ich! Absolut ohne Kenntnis davon




Markus schrieb:


> mir scheint das weder der schlosser der die bänder zusammenbastelt noch du so richtig wissen was ihr tut bzw. das zum ersten mal macht. aber ihr steht schon mitten im projekt...
> ...wäre es nicht sinnvoller erst mal halbwegs genau zu planen?


 
Genau so ist es! Ich erstelle eigentlich PC-Software und hab von SPS keine Ahnung - ich weiß ja noch nichtmal so genau, ob wir dafür tatsächlich ne SPS brauchen
Und mein Kunde möchte sich das Band selbst bauen! Der hat hierbei schon einiges an Erfahrung aber nur in simplen Fällen ohne PC- oder SPS-Steuerung





Markus schrieb:


> auf der einen seite helfe ich ja gerne, auf der anderen seite stört es mich gewaltig wenn irgendwelche amateurpfuscher dem deutschen maschinenbau mit lächerlichen basteleien zu dumpingpreisen in die quere kommen...


 
kann ich nachvollziehen...
Aber das Projekt hier ist als einmalige Selbstanfertigung zu sehen
Niemand will hier mit Dumpingpreise irgendwelche Maschinenbauer in die Pleite treiben
Klaro - es soll möglichst günstig werden.. aber das ist ja immer so





Markus schrieb:


> ...von einer maschinenrichtlinie habt ihr vermutlich noch nie was gehört, die ist nationales gesetz und ein sehr gutes werkzeug für den bösen staatsanwalt. sei gilt übrigens auch für maschinen die für den eigenbedarf gebaut werden und sogar für welche die verschenkt werden...


[/quote]

Tatsächlich habe ich davon noch nie gehört!
Werde es mal ergooglen


Vielen dank schomal für die Hinweise
Ich merke schon - das wird keine einfache Aufgabe


----------



## Sun (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo,




maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> solche anwendungen machen wir mit einer S7-300 oder eine Et200.
> Ich gebe dann einfach einen Relaiskontakt weiter, den man über USB am PC abfragen kann.


 
hört sich gut an!!!
S7-300 - ein Produkt... USB, PC, Relais
das gefällt mir 





maxi schrieb:


> Am besten stellte es sich imemr heraus PC und Steuerung zu trennen.
> Oder falsl integriert einen Paneel PC von Siemens zu verwenden.


 
Das gefällt mir nicht so 





maxi schrieb:


> Di Abfrage und Bilder sind relativ leicht zu realisieren. Normalerweise verwenden wir das um Aufdrucke oder ein Haltbarkeitsdatum zu kontrollieren udn um Bilder eienr Charge anzufertigen.
> Auch kann zum Beispiel kontrolliert werden ob alles bestückt ist.


 
Genau das ist es was wir tun wollen! Datum lesen - anhand dessen entscheiden
Chargennummer lesen - anhand dessen weiter entscheiden
Mehr ist es nicht




maxi schrieb:


> Falls du Ausmase, Geschwindigkeit und Fördergut definieren kannst und diese mir mit deinen Kontaktdaten zukommen lässt (PM) kann ich dir ein Angebot für ein Fröderband zukommen lassen.
> Wir haben 7 verschiedene Förderband Systeme im Programm und auch eine eigene Weberei für Spezialanwendungen. Für deien PC anbindung kommst du dann einfach mit deiner Kiste und Kamera zu uns ins Haus.


 
Werde mich melden!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2009)

ohne jemanden u nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich würde dem post von maxi nicht zuviel gewichtung geben...
er bietet hier häufiger unvollständige lösungsvorschläge mit produkten die es garnicht gibt an, oder redet von normen die er nie gelesen hat...

1. s7-300 ist kein produkt, das ist eine ganze baureihe.

2. was er mit et200s will bzw. wie er auf die idee kommt diese einzusetzen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. das ist eine vonvielen möglihkeiten, die als gesammte baureiehe aber auch wieder eine vielzahl an sub-möglichkeiten bietet...

3. relaiskontakt an usb? gut gebrüllt löwe...
a) wer zur hölle macht heute noch sowas - im professionellen umfeld?
b) gib mir bitte mal ne quelle für eine industreitaugliche lösung


4. was sich bei mai als am besten herausstellte kann in vielen anderen branchen oder maschinen falsch sein!

5. sag mal maxi hat du überhaupt schonmal mit einem kamerasystem gearbeitet? für mich klingt deine pauschalisierte aussage eher nach einem zitat aus dem werbeprospekt von hersteller xy


vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

1. hast du wenigstens ein layout von dem teil?

2. wieviele bänder sind es insgesammt?

3. wie werden diese angetrieben? leistung?

4. wie werden die tüten in die fächer geschoben?
wir reden übrigens hier nicht von "druckluft" sondern von pneumatik

5. ist deine mechanik auch schnell genug um die takteit zu erreichen?

6. was für sensorik gibt es an den auswurfeinheiten?

7. was für sensorik an den boxen? box vorhanden? box voll?..?

8. wer macht die elektrik? etwa euer anässiger dorfelektriker?

9. ist an dem ding irgendwas gefährliches? braucht es schutzeinrihtungen?

10. wie groß sind die räumlichen dimensionen?


also, wenn du sagen kannst wieviele e/a die kiste am ende haben soll, dann können wir über eine steuerung reden.
ggf. ist auch ne soft sps sinnvoll, wenn der pc eh mitläuft...

wenn das ding recht goß ist, dann können wir auch über eine dezentralsierung reden wie die angesprochende et200.


mein vorschlag - ohen die anforderungen genau zu kennen- wäre ohnehin den pc rauszuschmeissen und alles mit einer sps und einem kamerasystem zu machen das direkt mit der sps kommuniziert. bzw. tuts es vielleicht auch nen einfachen barcodescanner?

aber wenn ihr nicht allzuviel ziet habt und das ding am ende funktionieren soll, dann macht es durchaus sinn jemadnen zu fragen der sich mit sowas auskennt...


----------



## mariob (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo sun,
ich denke der Markus hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, so ähnlich dachte ich schon beim Lesen des ersten Posts (fertige Kameralösung, SPS dran fertich). Hoffentlich fällst Du nicht preismäßig auf die Nase.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sun (30 Juni 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. hast du wenigstens ein layout von dem teil?


 
"von dem teil"? Die Tüten die gescannt werden sollen?! Ja, es gibt nur 2 verschiedene Tütengrößen, wobei sich hier nur die Breite unterscheidet... die Höhe ist stets gleich
Die relevanten Informationen stehen an festen Bereichen auf diesen Tüten.

Ein Layout von der Förderband-Anlage gibt es nicht - die wird ja erst gebaut... und zwar so, wie ich es denen vorschlage....





Markus schrieb:


> 2. wieviele bänder sind es insgesammt?


1 - keine weiteren geplant




Markus schrieb:


> 3. wie werden diese angetrieben? leistung?


Noch nix entschieden. E-Motor sicherlich. Das wird dann später so, dass ich denen sage: "Das Band muss innerhalb von 1sek die Tüte um 10cm voranschieben"
und dann bauen die das schon entsprechend schnell/stark




Markus schrieb:


> 4. wie werden die tüten in die fächer geschoben?
> wir reden übrigens hier nicht von "druckluft" sondern von pneumatik


Also per Menschenhand sollen die Tüten in ein Magazin eingelegt werden von dem aus sie einzeln auf das Band fallen. Als ich nachfragte wie das denn technisch gehen soll sagte mir der Kunde "Das bauen wir dann schon - machen Sie sich keine Sorgen"
Ich muss also einfach davon ausgehen, dass alle Sekunde eine Tüte kurz unter einer Kamera anhält. (das Band fließt nicht durch sondern ruckelt quasi im Sekundentakt langhin)
Wie dann später der Auswurf in die Sammelboxen erfolgt ist auch noch völlig frei! Es gab Ideen von "Ansaugen und Rüberwerfen" über "per Luftdruck vom Band fegen" bis "Umkippen der Schale worin die Tüte liegt"

Also selbst das Band ist in der Gestaltung noch völlig frei! Ich kann mir aussuchen ob es ein flaches Band wird wo die Tüten nur draufliegen (und später dann runtergeschoben werden müssen)
Oder ob es ein Band wird mit festen Schalen drauf worin die Tüte dann liegt (diese könnte dann später an den Boxen "ausgekippt" werden)
Oder oder oder - alles noch frei wählbar

Es müssen halt nur kleine, leichte Tüten vom Band in eine Auffang-Box




Markus schrieb:


> 5. ist deine mechanik auch schnell genug um die takteit zu erreichen?


Es gibt ja noch keine Mechanik; von daher wird die Mechanik -die noch zu kaufen ist- dann so gekauft, dass sie es schnell genug schafft




Markus schrieb:


> 6. was für sensorik gibt es an den auswurfeinheiten?


(noch) keine! Das ist ja eine der Fragen - steuere ich die Auswurftechnik -welche auch immer- so zeitgenau, dass diese eben genau dann auslöst wenn auch eine Tüte da ist
Oder verbaue ich dort sensoren, die der Technik mitteilen "jetzt auswerfen - aber nur dann wenn die Tüte hier auch raus soll"
Also Sensorik wären hier kleine Hebel am Band denkbar woran einfach erkennbar ist welche Schale gerad vorbei fährt (oder welche Stelle vom Band)




Markus schrieb:


> 7. was für sensorik an den boxen? box vorhanden? box voll?..?


Die Boxen sind nur simple große Käfige die manuell entleert werden. Ein Überlaufen dieser Boxen ist quasi ausgeschlossen - daher hier keine Sensorik und kein Einfluss auf die SPS





Markus schrieb:


> 8. wer macht die elektrik? etwa euer anässiger dorfelektriker?


Der Kunde sagte mir "in Eigenbau" - also wohl er selbst und damit sein Team von Werkstattleuten





Markus schrieb:


> 9. ist an dem ding irgendwas gefährliches? braucht es schutzeinrihtungen?


Ähhhmmm ich sag mal Nein, nix gefährliches. Natürlich sind dort mechanische Teile im Einsatz und man sollte seinen Finger sicherlich nicht in den Antrieb des Förderbandes halten. Da kommt dann sicherlich ausreichend Schutz-Zaun drum herum.





Markus schrieb:


> 10. wie groß sind die räumlichen dimensionen?


Ich hab die Halle noch nicht gesehen aber sie sollte große genug sein. Es steht ja auch noch nicht fest wie groß überhaupt das Band werden soll. Der Kunde meinte jedoch "die Halle sei groß genug"




Markus schrieb:


> also, wenn du sagen kannst wieviele e/a die kiste am ende haben soll, dann können wir über eine steuerung reden.
> ggf. ist auch ne soft sps sinnvoll, wenn der pc eh mitläuft...
> 
> wenn das ding recht goß ist, dann können wir auch über eine dezentralsierung reden wie die angesprochende et200.


Wieviele e/a - eine gute Frage! Ich habe die Kamera, werte die Bilder aus und muss in 20 Boxen auswerfen können.
Macht 20 Ausgänge zu den 20 Boxen-Auswerfern. Digital gesehen reichen mir 5 Leitungen, da man mit 2^5 bis zu 32 Einheiten steuern können sollte. Keine Ahnung ob und wie eine SPS sowas kann

Im Grunde gibt es kein Eingang (an der SPS) wenn der PC die Bildaufnahme und Auswertung übernimmt.
Wenn ich natürlich hinten die Auswurfzone auch nochmal mit 20 Sensoren versehe dann brauche ich erstmal auch 20 Eingänge?!?
Wenn die Kamera direkt die SPS speisst dann braucht man auch hierfür noch nen Ein- und Ausgang

zu Soft-SPS <-- das werde ich erstmal ergooglen... das hört sich irgendwie gut





Markus schrieb:


> mein vorschlag - ohen die anforderungen genau zu kennen- wäre ohnehin den pc rauszuschmeissen und alles mit einer sps und einem kamerasystem zu machen das direkt mit der sps kommuniziert. bzw. tuts es vielleicht auch nen einfachen barcodescanner?


Barcode leider nein, da auf den Tüten normale Schrift aufgedruckt ist. Eben ein Datum, eine Chargennummer und noch eine Nummer - Ziffern & Buchstaben.
Geht denn das, dass eine Kamera direkt mit einer SPS kommuniziert?!? Irgendwo muss doch eine OCR laufen?!? Irgendwo muss ich dem System dann noch sagen, dass heute die Chargennummer 2308 aussortiert werden soll - morgen ist das ne andere und übermorgen wieder eine andere
In 3 Tagen sinds plötzlich 3 Chargennummern die aussortiert werden - am nächsten Tag gar keine.

Zu den Anforderungen:
Es handelt sich um kleine, leichte flache Tüten.
Inhalt sind Gartensamen (Blumen, Gemüse, ...)
Hinten aufgedruckt sind Datum; Charge; Artikelnummer
Verarbeitung: Scannen - Erkennen - Entscheiden nach
a) Datum abgelaufen --> Abfall = Box 20
b) Datum OK; Charge prüfen --> Charge markiert als Abfall = Box 20
(welche Chargen als Abfall gelten wird ständig am PC eingeben - sind wohl immer mal so 0-3)
c) Artikelnummer prüfen --> wenn kein Abfall dann anhand der Artikelnummer in Auffangbox schmeißen

Ziel der ganzen Aktion ist:
200.000 Tüten rein (alle durcheinander)
180.000 sortierte Tüten raus (in 19 Boxen)
20.000 Tüten Abfall (in der 20. Box)





Markus schrieb:


> -ohen die anforderungen genau zu kennen-


Reicht das als Erklärung? Ich wüsste nicht, was ich noch schreiben sollte...





Markus schrieb:


> aber wenn ihr nicht allzuviel ziet habt und das ding am ende funktionieren soll, dann macht es durchaus sinn jemadnen zu fragen der sich mit sowas auskennt...


 
Zeit ist noch ein wenig - so 2-3 Monate bis Baubeginn
Jemanden fragen: das tue ich doch gerade 
Eine Firma mit dem Bandbau beauftragen war nicht geplant weil der Kunde das selbst machen möchte. Warum auch immer - sicher aus Kostengründen
Dennoch braucht er auch dafür Hardware die ja irgendwo gekauft werden muss.
Die Software-Sache soll ich machen - was sich aber hauptsächlich auf Bild scannen und auswerten bezieht und dann noch auf die Datenbank die dahinter läuft (Statistik, Auswertung, Steuerung, FrontEnd, Eingabe der Abfall-Chargen, ...)
Die SPS hängt etwas im luftleeren Raum - ich weiß nur: mein Kunde baut das Band nach meinen Vorgaben - ich baue die Software die unter anderem entscheidet wohin mit welcher Tüte - fehlen tut die Übersetzung von PC nach Fließband




Ich hoffe alles wird klarer!
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sun (30 Juni 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo sun,
> ich denke der Markus hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, so ähnlich dachte ich schon beim Lesen des ersten Posts (fertige Kameralösung, SPS dran fertich).


 
OK, sehr gern werde ich soetwas bauen lassen! Wenn ihr mir zusichern könnt, dass ein Kamerasystem OCR auf 3 getrennte Bereiche anwenden kann - diese dann noch logisch auswerten kann - und das dann noch auf dynamisch einzugebene Abfall-Chargen...
Dieses Kamerasystem speisst dann die SPS direkt - OK
Dazu brauche ich aber Statistische Infos die ich mit einem PC abrufen können muss!



Sowas geht?!





mariob schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fällst Du nicht preismäßig auf die Nase.


 

Jaaaaa, das könnte ein Problem werden!


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markus (30 Juni 2009)

also dein auftraggeber besteht zu 100% aus "schlossern" - scheinen wohl eher gärtner zu sein...

du programmierst normalerweise pc applikationen?

du sollst jetzt die komplette steuerung und den maschinebau bzw. die konstruktion übernehmen?

*ROFL*


nagut...

das mit den 20 ausgägnen die was weiß ich was zum auswerfen ansteuern ist schonmal gut.

dann sollte aber noch wer das band einschalten.

ich würde mir das mit weg/zeit ganz schnell wieder aus dem kopf schlagen, damit wirst du nicht glücklich werden. mach einen geber an dein band damit dein sps genau weiß wie weit das band gefahren ist, bzw. die informationen zu den auf dem band liegenden beuteln virtuel durch ein schieberegister takten kann...

soft sps ist mit kanonen aus spatzen geschossen.
da reicht ne kleinsteuerung, wenn die ethernet hat würde sich das als anbindung an den pc anbieten.

was die vorgefertigten kammerasysteme angeht, da gibt es viele, siemens zb hat den VS720 oder den recht günstigen checker von di-el:
http://shop.di-el.de/shop/productgr...ductOnly=(1545,84,0)&artb=(1569,84,0)#buttons

ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob der checker mehrere verschiedene codes differenzieren kann, er hat zumindest kein OCR. aber er kann auf jeden fall prüfen ob ein code dem entspricht auf den er geteached wurde.
...am besten mal bei di-el anrufen.

aber neben diesen beiden gibt es noch viele weitere hersteller, sicher können dir irgendwelche forenmitglieder von hier noch was anderes empfehlen - am besten du fragst mal gesonder danach, oder dursuchst mal das forum...


----------



## mariob (30 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
@sun, hoffentlich hat Dich jetzt niemand verschreckt, leider ist es so das Markus recht hat, das Ding ist für Dich nicht alleine durchzuziehen. Suche Dir jemanden aus Deiner Nähe mit Erfahrung (gibt es bestimmt auch jemand hier im Forum, siehe Suche und Biete) und Ihr beginnt mit der Geschichte.
Dümmer wird man davon nicht und beim nächsten Mal geht es schon besser. Was hast Du bis jetzt so schönes gemacht? Also nicht an diesem Projekt sondern überhaupt?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## volker (1 Juli 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> Dennoch braucht er auch dafür Hardware die ja irgendwo gekauft werden muss.
> Die Software-Sache soll ich machen - was sich aber hauptsächlich auf Bild scannen und auswerten bezieht und dann noch auf die Datenbank die dahinter läuft (Statistik, Auswertung, Steuerung, FrontEnd, Eingabe der Abfall-Chargen, ...)
> Die SPS hängt etwas im luftleeren Raum - ich weiß nur: mein Kunde baut das Band nach meinen Vorgaben - ich baue die Software die unter anderem entscheidet wohin mit welcher Tüte - fehlen tut die Übersetzung von PC nach Fließband


ohne mal näher auf das gabze problem einzugehen.
1. wie markus erwähnt hat wirst du mit einer zeitgesteuerten anwendung niemals wirklich zurecht kommen.

wenn deine kunden doch die fördertechnik und die zugehörige steuerung selbst bauen wollen, warum gehst du nicht einfach her und sagst...
unter meiner kamera habe ich dieses teil erkannt und das muss dahin.
diese daten lassen sich ja problemlos an die steuerung übermitteln. 
den rest muss eh die sps übernehmen.


----------



## Sun (1 Juli 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @sun, hoffentlich hat Dich jetzt niemand verschreckt, leider ist es so das Markus recht hat, das Ding ist für Dich nicht alleine durchzuziehen. Suche Dir jemanden aus Deiner Nähe mit Erfahrung (gibt es bestimmt auch jemand hier im Forum, siehe Suche und Biete) und Ihr beginnt mit der Geschichte.
> Dümmer wird man davon nicht und beim nächsten Mal geht es schon besser. Was hast Du bis jetzt so schönes gemacht? Also nicht an diesem Projekt sondern überhaupt?


 

Hi,
ich/wir sind eigentlich Entwickler von Anwendungsprogrammen a la SAP - nur kleiner
Also zumindest Software die nur auf dem PC läuft und in Hochsprachen geschireben ist. Unser Einstazgebiet ist der Datenbankbereich.


Wir sitzen in Sachsen-Anhalt - nahe Magdeburg

Grüße


----------



## Sun (1 Juli 2009)

volker schrieb:


> ohne mal näher auf das gabze problem einzugehen.
> 1. wie markus erwähnt hat wirst du mit einer zeitgesteuerten anwendung niemals wirklich zurecht kommen.


 
Hi,

jooo also das habe ich nun schon eingesehen 
ich brauche also einen Geber am Band, damit ich immer genau weiß welches Fach oder welcher Abschnitt vom Band gerade wo ist... OK





volker schrieb:


> wenn deine kunden doch die fördertechnik und die zugehörige steuerung selbst bauen wollen, warum gehst du nicht einfach her und sagst...
> unter meiner kamera habe ich dieses teil erkannt und das muss dahin.
> diese daten lassen sich ja problemlos an die steuerung übermitteln.
> den rest muss eh die sps übernehmen.


 
Ja gut, also diese Steuerung muss ich entwerfen und programmieren... der Kunde baut wirklich "nur" die Mechanik


ich werd mich nun erstmal nach Kameras umschauen und gucken wie die eine SPS steuern können

Grüße


----------



## Proxy (1 Juli 2009)

Darf ich dir einen guten Rat geben? Gib die Programmierung der Steuerung auser Haus. Du braucht für einen SPS (Software/Verbindungstechnik) die kostet bei siemens sie nach Klasse bzw. wenn du auch noch Visualisierung machen willst ca. 4000€. Besser wird es auch nicht bei Codesys da bist du vermutlich besser aufgehoben da es in C programmiert wird, hier kenn ich die Preise leider nicht genau aber da zahlst du für den Compiler der jeweiligen Steuerung auch nicht gerade wenig.

Deswegen mein Vorschlag, vergib es einen der Steuerung programmiert der hilft dir vielleicht auch bei der Hardwareauslegung.


----------



## mariob (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
mal so ins Blaue geschossen - wir haben eine Kameralösung, die läuft auf einem PC, die Anbindung an die alte SPS erfolgte via RS232, die neue Version via Ethernet. Wenn Du die "billige" Variante verwendest, was mit etwas Hardwaregestricke verbunden wäre (aber dennoch technisch sauber) wäre meine Überlegung Siemens CPU 226 (eventuell die XP) mit einem oder zweien großen EA - Modul(en). Die 226 hat eine 232 Schnittstelle onboard (ich weiß die Programmierschnittstelle kann das auch) über die Du mit dem PC kommunizierst (wo eventuell auch Deine eigene Kamerasoftware läuft). Die 226 hat mehrere schnelle Zähleingänge, an die ein Inkrementalgeber o.ä. für die Wegerfassung angesschlossen werden kann. Die Hard und Software hält sich in diesem Fall preismäßig in Grenzen, eine Anfrage beim Großhändler Deines Vertrauens oder im Siemenskatalog bringt da schnell Klarheit. Das Programmiersystem ist recht intuitiv und ebenfalls preisgünstig, ich weiß nicht ob es noch diese Starterboxen gibt, wo alles zum Anfangen drin ist (eine kleine SPS, Kabel, Software), die kamen auch nicht die Welt. Aber wie schon oben geschrieben, lasse Dir bei der Projektierung helfen, das geht sonst nach hinten los.........

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hier mal noch ein Link zum Systemhandbuch der 22x Reihe, das steht eigentlich alles wichtige drin, also auch wie programmiert wird.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805397&treeLang=de
Zu oben, die angesprochen Lösung habe ich für meine Überlegungen als Beispiel herangezogen, wie soetwas gelöst werden kann (ich bin in einer Druckerei angestellt und mache da ein paar kleinere Sachen wenn ich mal Zeit habe).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sun (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,


also ich habe in den letzten Tagen viel gelesen und viel telefoniert bis mir dann gestern abend Hr. Dr. ... ach wie hieß er doch.. am Telefon sagte, dass eine SPS für mich viel zu groß sei und dass eine Kameralösung die meine Texterkennung intern und ohne PC schafft viel zu teuer sei - abgesehen davon, dass er ein solches System noch nicht kenne. Ich benötige ja Texterkennung - keine Mustererkennung
Dazu kommt die mehrmals täglich auftretenden Änderungen der Aussortieranforderungen.
Bspw. ist vor 12:00 Uhr die Charge 0001 als OK zu sortieren - danach ist sie Ausschuss - ein Mitarbeiter muss also ständig interagieren können und aus den 50-70 Chargennummer einige "sperren" - andere "entsperren"



Jedenfalls hat er mir nun folgendes Empfohlen:
- "normalen" PC neben das Band stellen
- "schnelle" PC-USB-Kamera an PC anschließen
- PCI-Karte in PC (Interruptfähig); 16 Ein- und 16 Ausgänge
bspw. ME8200b (16 Is; 16 Os; 24V; Interruptfähig)
durch die 16 Ausgänge sind dann "nur" 16 Boxen möglich
- Signalgeber am Fließband (bspw. Lichtschranke) um den Takt des Bandes im PC zu haben
- Programmierung komplett in Hochsprache


Programmablauf mal simpel dargestellt:

```
If Interrupt
  Inkrement erhöhen
  Bild über TWAIN einlesen
  Bild per OCR auswerten
  Zielbox der Tüte abspeichern
  For Each Tüte
    If Tüte am Auswurfpunkt
      Tüte auswerfen
      Tüte löschen
    End If
  Next Tüte
End If
```
 



Ich brauche dazu:
- 1 PC = 1.000,-
- 1 Cam = 200,-
- 1 OCR-Software = 1.000,- (bin noch am Suchen nach günstigeren)
- 1 PCI-Karte + Adapter/Kabel = 500,-
- 1 24V Spannungsversorgung = ??
- 1 Lichtschranke = ??
- Förderband; Motoren; Pneumatik; Boxen; ... (nicht mein Aufgabenfeld)


und dazu dann natürlich mein Programm für Auswertung, OCR, Ansteuerung, ...






Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?
Gibt es hierzu grundsätzliche Einwände?
Würdet ihr evtl. dennoch zu einer SPS raten?!? Wenn ja - warum?


Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank an alle
Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
die grundsätzliche Idee zur Realisierung mit dem PC-Programm hat was ...
Die Steuerzung der Sortierung nicht - das hatte Markus aber schon sehr schön ausgeführt.
Begründung :
Es reicht m.E. nicht, das du sagst "diese Tüte soll in Fach 9". Du mußt dir eine Art Streckensteuerung bauen (priogrammieren) die den Bezug von der akt. Tüten-Position zur Förderband-Position herstellt und dann in Abhängigkeit deiner OCR-Auswertung die Ausschleusung vornimmt. Das kann natürlich (im Prinzip) auch dein PC-Programm - ich habe da ein paar Zweifel ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hat er mir nun folgendes Empfohlen:
> 
> ...
> - PCI-Karte in PC (Interruptfähig); 16 Ein- und 16 Ausgänge
> ...



welcher schwachkopf hat dir das empfohlen?
nur weil der typ mit seinem eingeschränkten horizont der nicht über seine überteuerte PCI karte hinausreicht keine anhung hat muss darf eure anlage jetzt nicht mehr die kundenanforderung erfüllen und bekommt nur noch 16 boxen?!
mahl erhlich - dem hat man doch ins hirn geschissen!

ich würde nichteinmal eine lösung akzeptieren die für die 20 boxen geradeso ausreicht und nicht erweiterbar ist, aber baugruppen zum empfehlen die nichteinmal die mindestanforderung erfüllen und nicht erweiterbar sind - das ist an unfähigkeit und inkompetenz wohl kaum zu überbieten...


----------



## Sun (2 Juli 2009)

langsam langsam


also dieser "Schwachkopf" war jemand der SPSe baut, verkauft usw
der war zwar etwas traurig mir sagen zu müssen, dass SPS einfach zu viel ist aber er war zumindest ehrlich

das mit den 16 Boxen hat er nicht empfohlen - das war meine Idee
Der Kunde meinte ja auch nur "bix zu 20"
aber man kann ganz simpel und einfach noch eine 2. Karte einstecken und schon hat man 32 Ausgänge
Und nen Jahr später kann man noch eine 16er einbauen und hat schon 48 Ausgänge
Und wenn die PCIs nicht ausreichen gibts die auch als USB und schwups hat man nochmals 16 Ausgänge mehr


Das galt ja auch nur der Ideenfindung
Evtl. gibts ja auch Karten schon mit 32 Ausgängen?!


Es ging nur um die Theorie..



Grüße


----------



## Sun (2 Juli 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die grundsätzliche Idee zur Realisierung mit dem PC-Programm hat was ...


 
da bin ich erstmal beruhigt 




Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Steuerzung der Sortierung nicht - das hatte Markus aber schon sehr schön ausgeführt.
> Begründung :
> Es reicht m.E. nicht, das du sagst "diese Tüte soll in Fach 9". Du mußt dir eine Art Streckensteuerung bauen (priogrammieren) die den Bezug von der akt. Tüten-Position zur Förderband-Position herstellt und dann in Abhängigkeit deiner OCR-Auswertung die Ausschleusung vornimmt. Das kann natürlich (im Prinzip) auch dein PC-Programm - ich habe da ein paar Zweifel ...


 

Ja also das ist so angedacht, dass die Boxen am Ende des Bandes genau einen zeitlichen Takt als Abstand haben!
Das heißt mein Taktgeber vorne (die Lichtschranke) die mir in erster Linie sagt, dass eine Tüte unter der Cam liegt - diese dient auch als Taktgeber für die Auswurfboxen!
Jedesmal wenn vorne also ein Takt gegeben wird ist sichergestellt, dass hinten an jeder Box eine Tütenfläche des Bandes "anliegt"

Ich speichere mir eigentlich nur wenn eine Tüte gescannt wird den aktuellen Zähler (Inkrement) + den Abstand zur Zielbox

Bsp.:
Inkrement = 87
Tüte X wird gescannt
Tüte X soll in Box 5
Abstand zur Box 5 = 5 Takte

Speichern: Tüte X; Inkrement 92 (87+5)

Der Durchlauf geht weiter und weiter und die fünft-nächste Tüte wird gescannt. Jetzt steht mein Inkrement auf 92 --> Auswurf5 JETZT feuern



Ich hoffe das war verständlich 
Ferner hoffe ich, dass das auch so funktioniert
Wenn die Boxen größer werden (also der Abstand dazwischen steigt) dann rechnet man pro Box halt 3 Takte. Bei meinem Beispiel wäre das dann
87 + 3x5 = 102
Das heißt bei Takt #102 wird an Box5 der Auswurf gefeuert.


Das Band muss halt nur so konstruiert sein, dass die Abstände der Boxenauswerfer genau ein vielfaches des Taktes sind - aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein



Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Juli 2009)

... wenn dir das reicht ...
Ich würde (aus leidvoller Erfahrung) mal ernsthaft über die Inkrementalgeber-Geschichte nachdenken. Meißt klappt das mit einer so groben Positionierung nicht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## mariob (2 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
das kann schon sein das der Herr Dr. SPSen baut - welche Firma ist das überhaupt? Von deren Anwendung hat er jedenfalls nicht so den Plan, ist prinzipiell nicht schlimm, aber dann auch mal die Klappe halten. Ich habe mit solchen Herren auch schon so meine Erfahrungen machen müssen - mehrfach. Interessant wird es dann wenn der Schrapel nicht funktioniert. 
Die Lösung mit der "kleinen" Siemens - die CPU solltest Du für den Preis der Karte kriegen. Ich denke aber auch wie LL, die reine PC Lösung ist schon machbar, wird sogar richtig funktionieren. Aaaber, auch dazu gehört Erfahrung, und die Tücken des praktischen Aufbaus. Und gab es neben dieser Karte nicht auch preisgünstigere Interfaces, gleich mit Klemmen und so? Wie sehen denn Deine Abwurfstationen aus? Positionierung, Meldung abgeworfen, also Fehlererfassung? Ich denke nicht das Du da mit nur 20 E/A hinkommen wirst. Im übrigen ist der Programmlauf in der SPS nicht viel anders, von daher gibt es keinen großen Unterschied (Wenn man beim reinen Programmlauf bleibt, Betriebssystem, Hardware außen vor).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sun (2 Juli 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... wenn dir das reicht ...
> Ich würde (aus leidvoller Erfahrung) mal ernsthaft über die Inkrementalgeber-Geschichte nachdenken. Meißt klappt das mit einer so groben Positionierung nicht ...
> 
> Gruß
> LL


 
Verstehe... werde es mit dem Kunden (der baut ja das Band) besprechen.
Das muss er dann entscheiden


----------



## Sun (2 Juli 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das kann schon sein das der Herr Dr. SPSen baut - welche Firma ist das überhaupt? Von deren Anwendung hat er jedenfalls nicht so den Plan, ist prinzipiell nicht schlimm, aber dann auch mal die Klappe halten.


 
Na das würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen: da ist es eher wahrscheinlich, dass ich ihn nicht korrekt verstanden habe oder es hier nicht korrekt wiedergeben kann...




mariob schrieb:


> Ich habe mit solchen Herren auch schon so meine Erfahrungen machen müssen - mehrfach. Interessant wird es dann wenn der Schrapel nicht funktioniert.
> Die Lösung mit der "kleinen" Siemens - die CPU solltest Du für den Preis der Karte kriegen. Ich denke aber auch wie LL, die reine PC Lösung ist schon machbar, wird sogar richtig funktionieren. Aaaber, auch dazu gehört Erfahrung, und die Tücken des praktischen Aufbaus.


 
Ja diese besagten Tücken könnte es natürlich geben 
Aber dagegen kann man wohl nur eins tun: den Auftrag fremdvergeben und das wiederum geht eigentlich nicht
Unser Programm bauen nur wir selber - daran hängt die OCR.. müssen wir also auch selber machen - daran hängt der Takt des Bandes.. muss ich also auch selbst irgendwie aufnehmen
Tjo und das Mechanische will der Kunde ja selber bauen - warum auch immer.




mariob schrieb:


> Und gab es neben dieser Karte nicht auch preisgünstigere Interfaces, gleich mit Klemmen und so?


 
sind 500,- für Karte und Klemmen und Kabel nicht günstig?
hab noch nix günstigeres gefunden das auch IRQs feuert
Aber eine SPS fängt selten untern 3.000,- an - ohne Programmierung und Kamera und so





mariob schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn Deine Abwurfstationen aus? Positionierung, Meldung abgeworfen, also Fehlererfassung?


 
Also Rückmelden sollen die Auswürfe eigentlich nix. Ist das denn notwendig? Wäre jetzt nicht soooo dramatisch wenn mal ne Tüte falsch einsortiert wird. Wobei die Fehlerquote (abgesehen vom fehlerhaften OCR) doch bei 0,000 sein sollte. Was sollte da schon schief gehen?
OK, es könnte mal eine Auswurfstation defekt sein - aber genau das kann sie auch wenn ichs mit ner SPS mache.

Das muss dann auch der Kunde entscheiden - notfalls kommt wie gesagt noch ne 2. Karte rein und schon sinds 32 INs und 32 OUTs.
Derzeit werden die Tüten von Hand sortiert - da ist Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit wohl bei mehr als 1%!





mariob schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist der Programmlauf in der SPS nicht viel anders


 
So hab ichs noch gar nicht gesehen - aber ja stimmt... der Programmlauf in der SPS wäre gleich.
Aber auch die Probleme mit einer SPS wären dieselben
Und es bleibt dabei, dass es kein (erschwingliches) Kamerasystem gibt welches die verlangten Sachen erkennen kann.




Grüße
Thomas


----------



## S5-Bastler (2 Juli 2009)

Also so als Aussenstehender  gefällt mit die Idee mit den Impulsen / Schritten eigentlich am besten. Auf gar keinen Fall etwas mit Timern machen. Ich wurde ein Band mit klappbaren Schällchen vorschlagen, die sich immer ein definiertes Stück vorbewegen. Das Könnte man einfach realiesieren z.B mit einem Mettallplatchen an jeder Schalle und einen Induktiven Sensor. Bei solchen Tüten kommt es ja nicht auf mm an.
Immer wenn eine neue Tüte auf Band fällt (deine Anlage bekommt ein Impuls z:B durch Lichtschranke, oder du gibs ein Anforderungssignal an die Anlage) bewegt sich das Band ein Schritt weiter zur Kammera. deine Software entscheidet wohin und nach x weiteren Schritten kippt ein Pleumatikzilinder das Schälchen. Das müsste sich eigenlich mit einer Reihe von Schieberegister in der Software gut realiesiern lassen. Die Abwurfposition für den Ausschuss kann man eigentlich sparen, der Korb kommt einfach ans Ende vom Band.
Die Software würde ich aufteilen. 
Visu, Bilderkennung, Datennbanken u.s.w. in den PC, ist ja eh dein Kerngeschäft. Auch das Schrittzählen und die Entscheidung wann welche Abwurfposition ausgelöst wird würde ich vom PC machen lassen.
Die Eigentliche Ansteuerung der Antriebe, Abfrage der Sesoren, Sicherheitstechnik wie Notaus, Türschalter, Motorschutz u.s.w würde ich in eine SPS packen. Das ist dann auch ein überschaubares Programm. 
Kommunikation zwischen PC und SPS dann über ein Standart Interface, RS232, Ethernet oder Profibus. Da bekommt man gute Softwareunterstützung für die gängigen PC Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2009)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> *Sicherheitstechnik wie Notaus, Türschalter,* Motorschutz u.s.w würde ich in eine SPS packen.



das war jetzt erstens recht doof was du da geschrieben hast und zweitens fast schon grob fahrlässig, weil die gefahr das kollege SUN und seine gärtner dass dann auch wirklich so machen doch recht hoch ist...


----------



## S5-Bastler (2 Juli 2009)

Ist ja immer noch besser als wenn die das in den PC packen. 
Und den da was Anständiges zu empfehlen ist dann euer Job.
Ihr wollt ja auch was verdienen.
Das Projekt lässt sich doch so schon aufteilen. 
Die Gärtner bauen ihr Band,
der PCler baut seine Software zur Steuerung
und einer von Euch macht ein gutes Angebot für einen anständigen Steuerschrank mit der SPS.


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2009)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Ist ja immer noch besser als wenn die das in den PC packen.
> Und den da was Anständiges zu empfehlen ist dann euer Job.
> Ihr wollt ja auch was verdienen.
> Das Projekt lässt sich doch so schon aufteilen.
> ...




das wollen/können die gärtner scheinbar nicht bezahlen...

kann mir diesen "steuerschrank" schon vorstellen...
irgend so ne alte kunstoffkiste ausm baumarkt, in die geht eine fliegende verdrahtung von einer pci karte, drin sind zwei selbstgelötete netzteilplatinen und ein paar mittels heiskleber befestigte relais von conrad-elektronik... 


lass die profis da mal machen...


----------



## hausenm (2 Juli 2009)

N adann wollen wi rmal die "Gemeinde" mit einem neuen Vorschlag schocken:
PC als Steuerung (mit LabView)
und dann die entsprechenden I/O's von National Instruments (CAN-Bus oder Ethernet).
Vorteil: standartisierte industrietaugliche Anschaltungen (hat sogar die Zulassung vom "Eisenbahnbundesamt" nur so am Rande erwähnt).
Die ganze Sicherheitstechnik diskret in eine entsprechende Rittalbox.
Nachteil: teuere Software (Labview):-(.
So long 
M


----------



## Deltal (3 Juli 2009)

Grundsätzlich würde ich auch sagen, lass das Band und die Steuerung von einer Fremdfirma planen/bauen und Programmiere du die Kammera.

Das mit der PCI-Karte halte ich auch für unpraktisch, das ist eventuell etwas für das Labor oder um ein paar Schüler/Studenten an einem Model arbeiten zu lassen. Aber in der Industrie würde ich solche Sonderlösungen so wenig wie möglich einsetzen. 
Was passiert wenn du in zwei Wochen bei deiner Firma kündigst und der Kunde will in drei Jahren ein update an der Anlage? Ein SPS-Programm können sehr viele Leute lesen und ändern.

Ich würde außerdem sagen das dir etwas die Erfahrung fehlt. Änderungen sind im endeffekt teuerer als wenn man bei der Planung eine Fremdfirma ins Boot holt.

Diese Punkte würde ich klären bevor irgendwo ein stück Metall abgesägt wird:
-Wie bekomme ich die Tüten auf das Band und wie ist gewährleistet das immer nur eine Tüte auf dem ganzen Band liegt. (Klappe? Wie separiere ich die Tüten? Tüten ausrichten etc)
-Wie lange braucht die OCR um eine Tüte zu scannen und zu erkennen? (Taktzeit, was passiert wenn du pro Tüte > 1sek brauchst)
-Wie zuverlässig ist die Kammera, brauche ich Lichtschutz?
-Muss ich das Band zum Scannen anhalten?
-Wenn ich die Tüten positioniere, wie stelle ich sicher das die Tüten sich nicht  auf dem Band bewegen?
-Wie bekomme ich die Tüten von dem Band zuverlässig runter?

Von der Hardware würde ich zwei Bänder nehmen, eins für den Scanner, eins um die Tüten zu sortieren. 
An jeder Station ein Sensor um die Tüte zu erkennen und z.B. ein kleiner pneumatik Schieber zum Sortieren. Die Schieber brauchen wieder eine Rückmeldung das sie hinten sind. Scanner und "Bedienung" über den PC, kommunikation z.B. über Ethernet oder MPI/RS232 mit der SPS.


Außerdem solltest du bedenken, dass du der Ansprechpartner für den Kunden wirst, also wenn da mal etwas nicht läuft darfst du zusehen das es wieder läuft..


----------



## Sun (3 Juli 2009)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Also so als Aussenstehender  gefällt mit die Idee mit den Impulsen / Schritten eigentlich am besten. Auf gar keinen Fall etwas mit Timern machen. Ich wurde ein Band mit klappbaren Schällchen vorschlagen, die sich immer ein definiertes Stück vorbewegen. Das Könnte man einfach realiesieren z.B mit einem Mettallplatchen an jeder Schalle und einen Induktiven Sensor. Bei solchen Tüten kommt es ja nicht auf mm an.
> Immer wenn eine neue Tüte auf Band fällt (deine Anlage bekommt ein Impuls z:B durch Lichtschranke, oder du gibs ein Anforderungssignal an die Anlage) bewegt sich das Band ein Schritt weiter zur Kammera. deine Software entscheidet wohin und nach x weiteren Schritten kippt ein Pleumatikzilinder das Schälchen. Das müsste sich eigenlich mit einer Reihe von Schieberegister in der Software gut realiesiern lassen. Die Abwurfposition für den Ausschuss kann man eigentlich sparen, der Korb kommt einfach ans Ende vom Band.


 
Das ist genau meine Idee! Nur nochmal ordentlich formuliert 
Mit den Schälchen die ausgekippt werden hatte ich mir auch so gedacht - und auch die Ausschuss-Box einfach am Ende des Bandes...
Und das mit den Schritten zählen sollte schon klappen - ein induktiver Sensor sollte hier auch ausreichende Zuverlässigkeit bieten.. gute Idee!

Ansonsten fühle ich mich gut verstanden! 





S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Die Software würde ich aufteilen.
> Visu, Bilderkennung, Datennbanken u.s.w. in den PC, ist ja eh dein Kerngeschäft. Auch das Schrittzählen und die Entscheidung wann welche Abwurfposition ausgelöst wird würde ich vom PC machen lassen.


 
Jooo, gute Idee 
Gerade das mit dem Entscheiden geht ja auch nur im PC... aus mehreren Gründen





S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Die Eigentliche Ansteuerung der Antriebe, Abfrage der Sesoren, Sicherheitstechnik wie Notaus, Türschalter, Motorschutz u.s.w würde ich in eine SPS packen. Das ist dann auch ein überschaubares Programm.
> Kommunikation zwischen PC und SPS dann über ein Standart Interface, RS232, Ethernet oder Profibus. Da bekommt man gute Softwareunterstützung für die gängigen PC Programmiersprachen.


 

Aha...
für mich -oder besser für meinen Kunden- bleibt fraglich, ob ich für die Ansteuerung 5.000,- für ne SPS ausgeben will oder 500,- für ne PCI-Karte!
Wenn ich mal so betrachte, was sowieso alles im PC abläuft bin ich mir der Vorteile einer SPS nicht mehr im Klaren...
- der Notaus wird einfach ein Schalter der die Spannungsversorgung unterbricht - fürs komplette Band --> brauche ich keine SPS für
- der Band-Antrieb kann ständig durchlaufen und muss daher nicht explizit gesteuert werden --> keine SPS notwendig
- der einzige Sensor (Taktgeber, Induktion) gibt sein Signal sowieso in den PC rein --> keine SPS notwendig


wozu noch SPS...
klar, es geht alles auch mit ner SPS aber es ist eben nicht "notwendig" - oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
Zugegeben: mit "Türöffner" und "Motorschutz" kann ich gerad nix anfangen 
Türen wirds nicht geben?!
Motorschutz...?! Ein Überlastungsschutz oder sowas gehört doch zum Motor schon dazu...?!

(merkt man eigentlich, dass ich von E-Technik keine Ahnung habe?)




Vielen Dank nochmals an alle
Immerhin habe ich nun schonmal eine ungefähre Vorstellung von dem was ich bauen muss 


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> (merkt man eigentlich, dass ich von E-Technik keine Ahnung habe?)


 
....ja....!


----------



## Proxy (4 Juli 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> Motorschutz...?! Ein Überlastungsschutz oder sowas gehört doch zum Motor schon dazu...?!



Ich hab mir einen Porsche GT3 gekauft da gehört der gute fahrer doch auch zur standart ausrüstung?!


----------



## Markus (4 Juli 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> (merkt man eigentlich, dass ich von E-Technik keine Ahnung habe?



LASS ES BLEIBEN!

schon möglich dass ihr das ding so hingemurkst bekommt das es mehr oder wengier funktioniert, aber deswegen ist es noch lange nicht RICHTIG, da gehört etwas mehr dazu...


----------



## mariob (4 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
nun lasst den Kerl mal machen - im Prinzip gibt es doch nur zwei Wege. Entweder er lernt daraus oder eben nicht, sicher wäre es auch lustig dort dann Zaungast zu sein. Nicht böse sein sun, aber hier sind Leute unterwegs die zum großen Teil Dinge tun müssen bei denen es keinen zweiten Versuch gibt. Aus vielerlei Gründen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## fw82 (4 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich denke ich auch das du dir als Anfänger eine sehr ambitionierte Aufgabe ausgesucht hast. 

Da du keinerlei SPS Kenntnisse hast würde ich Dir empfehlen auf eine Lösung mit einem IPC und Feld E/A Anbindung via Schnittstellenkarte (Feldbus/RT Ethernet) zu setzen.
Auf dem IPC könntest du deine Bilderverarbeitung und dein Steuerungsprogramm laufen lassen. IdR kannst du die Schnittstellenkarte (und damit auf die E/A) via einem Hochspracheninterface zugreifen. Somit kannst du im Prinzip das Steuerungsprogramm auch mit Hochsprache Programmieren (also brauchst keine Soft SPS auf dem IPC).

Bei einer Fliessbandanwendung solltest du dir übrigens Gedanken über die Echtzeitanforderungen machen. Also in welchem Zeitraum muss nach Erfassen der Tüte an z.B. Box 3 die Tüte per Weiche/Druckluft ausgeschaltet werden. 

Das beeinflusst in hohem Masse deine Hard und Softwareanforderung bzw. die Art der Programmierung.

Falls die Echtzeitanforderungen nicht besonders hoch sind würde ich ein IPC mit Interbus Schnittstellenkarte mit Interbus EA empfehlen. Die EA Komponenten sind vergleichsweise Preiswert und die Technik ausgereift.
Anbieter hier z.B. Phoenix Contact

Bei hoher Echtzeit brauchst du auf jeden Fall EtherCat oder Profinet RT für die EA. Für den IPC solltest du ein Echtzeitbetriebssystem verwenden.
Anbieter hier z.B. ebenfalls Phoenix oder Beckhoff.
Auf jedenfall ist das nicht "mal eben gemacht" sondern braucht auf jedenfall Fachwissen und Erfahrung.

Auf jedenfall viel Erfolg

Gruß

Frank


----------



## con4m (6 Juli 2009)

Hi Sun,

der Markus hat hier wohl den richtigen Vorschlag gemacht.

Förderband mit Inkrementalgber ausstatten, so kann der Weg von der Bildaufnahme bis zur Auffangbox verfolgt werden.
Bei der Bildverarbeitung wird Objekt erfasst und je nach Resultat die Auffangbox ermittelt.
Für jede Auffangbox wird eine FIFO-Tabelle (SPS-Adressbereich) eingerichtet und der Wert der zu fahrenden Inkremente eingetragen. Ist der Wert für die passende Auffangbox erreicht, pustet eine Luftdüse oder schiebt ein Mechanik-Pusher die Tüte in die Auffangbox und der FIFO-Eintrag wird gelöscht.
So können für jede Auffangbox mehrere Tüten auf dem Band transportiert werden und jede Auffangbox kann parallel gesteuert werden.
Eine S7-der 200er-Serie reicht voll aus. Die Bildverarbeitung auf dem PC kann das Resultat z.B. Auffang-Box-Nr. über die serielle Schnittstelle mitteilen (S7-200 Freeport-Mode). Serielles Telegramm wird über Interupt (z.B CR-Erkennung) gesteuert und es gibt keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme. Die S7 (200er-Serie) hat alle Funktionen und die Schnittstelle "Onboard" nur ein serielles PPI-Kabel wird zusätzlich benötigt. Die Anzahl der benötigten I/Os geben dann die CPU und ggf. das oder die Erweiterungsmodul(e) vor.

Wie Markus mitteilte ist die Maschinenrichtlinie zu beachten. Auch wenn es Eigenbau ist, muss ein CE-Zeichen aufgeracht werden und eine Konformitätserklärung muss erstellt werden. Hierzu müssen alle Auflagen der Maschinenrichtlinie (sowie Niederspannungs- und EMV-Richtlinie) beachtet werden.
Bei Unfällen wird dieses sofort kontrolliert!

Bei der Bildverarbeitung wird bestimmt auf eine Bibliothek wie Neurocheck, ActiveTools,  Halcon oder soetwas zurückgegriffen.

Mich interessiert, welche Kosten man beim Eigenbau für so eine Anlage kalkuliert?

Ein guter und geübter Automatisierer benötigt bei dem beschriebenen Aufwand 25-30T€ inkl. Band, Steuerung, 20 Ausblas-Stationen sowie Bildverarbeitung mit einer Kamera ( wenn es sich nur um OCR und Codierung handelt und die Tüten vom Band geblasen werden).  Bei höherer Bildverarbeitung oder größerem Mechanikaufwand wird es teurer.

Ein Eigenbau kann kaum günstiger sein, es sei denn, dass die auszuführenden Mitarbeiter im Unternehmen genug Zeit dafür haben. Ein Profi ist bei der Projektierung und Lösungserstellung wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller und sicherer.

Viel Glück bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2009)

fw82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich denke ich auch das du dir als Anfänger eine sehr ambitionierte Aufgabe ausgesucht hast.
> 
> ...



kann es sein dass du hier mit sehr sehr großen kanonen auf relativ kleine spatzen schiesst? er redet hier von einer lächerlichen sekunde taktzeit! was willst du da mit deinem rt quatsch?


----------



## Sven_HH (6 Juli 2009)

Ich stell mal in dem Raum...günstig soll es sein.

Verwende doch als SPS ne gebrauchte Siemens S5 95U. Die Dinger gibt es in der ebucht günstig wie Sand am Meer, sie sind sehr zuverlässig und für die Anwendung völlig ausreichend.

gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## Sun (7 Juli 2009)

Hallo,




con4m schrieb:


> Bei der Bildverarbeitung wird bestimmt auf eine Bibliothek wie Neurocheck, ActiveTools, Halcon oder soetwas zurückgegriffen.


 
für die Cam und die OCR zusammen sind nicht mehr als 1.200 eingeplant - und das reicht auch völlig hin wenn man nur 1 Bild/sek braucht
Die von NeuroCheck bspw. schaffen ja mal eben so 30 Bilder/Sek - etwas zu viel für mich 





con4m schrieb:


> Mich interessiert, welche Kosten man beim Eigenbau für so eine Anlage kalkuliert?
> 
> Ein guter und geübter Automatisierer benötigt bei dem beschriebenen Aufwand 25-30T€ inkl. Band, Steuerung, 20 Ausblas-Stationen sowie Bildverarbeitung mit einer Kamera ( wenn es sich nur um OCR und Codierung handelt und die Tüten vom Band geblasen werden). Bei höherer Bildverarbeitung oder größerem Mechanikaufwand wird es teurer.


 

also 25T sind für den Kunden mit Sicherheit zu teuer!
über Preise haben wir noch nicht ausführlich gesprochen... wohl soll es aber günstig sein
Desweiteren vermute ich, dass 25T nicht reichen wenn alles komplett von einer Fremdfirma gemacht wird! Sollen in den 25T etwa schon die OCR-Software & Cam, deren Programmierung, der PC und mein kleines Datenbank-Programm mit dabei sein?!?



Bei dem Eigenbau bin ich bei 8.000,- plus:
+ Band (Band, Motor, Rollen, Füsse, Halterungen, ...)
+ 15x Auswürfe (Boxen, Auswerfer, ...)
+ Kabel, Drähte, Spannungsversorgung, Schalter, Kleinkram, ...
+ Arbeitszeit (durchzuführen vom hauseigenen Personal)

keine Ahnung was die Bandmechanik kostet...
Bei den 8T ist drin:
PC; Cam; PCI-Steuerkarte & Adapter; OCR-Software; mein kleines DB-Programm




Aber ich seh schon; es gibt sooo viele Wenns und Abers, dass ich mit dem Kunden da nochmal reden muss
Sicher wäre es besser einen Fachmann für sowas zu beauftragen - aber wenns dem Kunden zu teuer ist.... was will man machen?! Den Betrieb einstellen!?



Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Semo (7 Juli 2009)

Sun schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich seh schon; es gibt sooo viele Wenns und Abers, dass ich mit dem Kunden da nochmal reden muss
> Sicher wäre es besser einen Fachmann für sowas zu beauftragen - aber wenns dem Kunden zu teuer ist.... was will man machen?! Den Betrieb einstellen!?
> ...



Da würde sich mir an deiner Stelle eher die Frage stellen, wen können die Haftbar machen, wenn an der Elektro-Installation was nicht stimmt und jemandem passiert was...

Mal ganz ehrlich, dass du quallifiziert genug bist, den OCR-Teil und die Ansteuerung der Aktoren zu programmieren, stellt hier vermutlich niemand in Frage... egal ob das Ganze hinterher auf nem Rechner, ner SPS oder beidem läuft.
Aber wieviel verstehst du von der Elektrokonstruktion, den Sicherheitsrichtlinien und und und... denn wenn ich dich richtig verstanden haben, führt der Kunde die Mechanik aus und du sollst die Elektroinstallation planen/auslegen/dimensionieren!?
Wenn du schon nicht weißt, wofür genau nen Motorschutz gut ist, bzw. wo dieser normalerweise sitzt und wie dieser aussieht... dann sitzt du vermutlich mit 1 Bein im Knast, wenn du das weiter verfolgst.

Nen guten Rat zum Schluss. Mach deinem Kunden klar, dass des so nicht geht und hol nen Elektroniker mit an Board, der soll mal nen Angebot auf die reine e-Konstruktion und Installation abgeben. (eins mit Steuerung und eins ohne) Erstens wirst du sehen, das die Steuerungen nicht so Teuer sind wie du denkst, denn für die Anlage wird nichts großes benötigt, wenn du zumindest mal die OCR auswerting auf nem Rechner machst. Zum Anderen, wirst du auch sehen, dass so ein kleine(r/s) Schrank / Pult inklusive Geber und Installation nicht die Welt kostet.


----------



## Sun (30 Juli 2009)

*Die Entscheidung ist gefallen!*

Hallo!!

Die Entscheidung in diesem Projekt ist gefallen...
- das Band baut mein Kunde selber
- die Steuerung übernimmt eine Siemens-SPS
- der PC (und damit mein Part) macht quasi nur das Bild und die OCR (und Statistik, DB, Front-End, ...)


Der Kunde kennt sich im Bandbau sehr gut aus - jedenfalls im mechanischen Teil. Der hat in seiner Firma haufenweise Bänder und Sortiermaschinen. Teils gekauft, teils selbst gebaut und teilweise auch gekauft und selbst umgebaut und erweitert.
Habe das mit CE-Zeichen, Richtlinien usw. angesprochen und er meinte, dass bekomme er alles hin - nungut, nicht mein Ding...

Er selbst hat auch 2 selbstgebaute Maschinen, die über eine SPS laufen. Er hat damit bereits ein winzig kleines Stückchen Erfahrung bei SPSen. Jedoch sind die Steuerungen stets extrem simpel und er sagt selbst, dass er von der Programmierung eigentlich nichts versteht.



Nun ist der Plan, wie auch hier vorgeschlagen wurde, eine SPS zu bauen/programmieren:
a) die den Takt (von Lichtschranke) auch an den PC ausgibt, damit ich weiß: aha, jetzt ein Bild machen
b) die 20 Ausgänge hat
c) die für alle 20 Ausgänge eine Art Schieberegister besitzt worin ich speichere bei welchem Takt ein Auswurf feuern muss
d) die pro Takt alle 20 Schieberegister prüft und Berechnungen darin durchführt! (Geschwindigkeitsproblem??)


Nun darf ich "entscheiden" welche SPS der Kunde braucht. Und genau da steh ich nun...
Es wurde hier einmal gesagt, dass eine alte S5 bei eBay ausreicht..!?
Was benötige ich damit ich auch 20 Ausgänge habe? Kann eine/jede S5 20 Ausgänge steuern? Hat eine S5 überhaupt ausreichend Arbeitsspeicher um 20x den Schieberegister zu speichern? Oder gibt es vielmehr separate Bauteile für eine S5 die einen solchen Schieberegister bereits in Hardware umsetzen?

Derzeit habe ich den Plan, per SPS-Programm ein 2-dimensionales Array anzulegen mit 20 Zeilen (=Auswurf-Stellen) und 20 Spalten (=ausreichend Speicher für die Tüten)
Kennt eine SPS überhaupt solche Datentypen wie Array und kann Variablen überhaupt abspeichern?!? Oder ist eine SPS nur ein Zustandsautomat ohne Variablen? (dann müsste es Schieberegister in Hardware geben)


Wie kommt das Takt-Signal überhaupt in den PC? Also über Bus oder LAN.. klar. Aber da das Signal nicht vorhersehbar ist muss es im PC doch eigentlich per Interrupt angenommen werden?!? Gibts hierfür DLLs? Treiber? Oder muss man stets und ständig eine Siemens-Anwendung laufen haben, die dann das Signal "verwertbar" an meine Anwendung weiter gibt?





und ansonsten (ich muss die SPS ja programmieren) suche ich eigentlich nur noch ein SPS-Programmier-Basic-Kurs oder Buch oder Online-Hilfe oder fertige Codebeispiele zum lernen

Kann heir jemand etwas empfehlen?


Grüße vom baldigen SPS-Fachman 
Thomas


----------



## mariob (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
bei der Aufgabe denke ich das Du Dir mit einer kleinen S5 die Pfoten brichst. Man kriegt das sicher hin, aber das wird spaßig. Die 135er haben Schieberegister, ob die 95 soetwas hat weiß ich nicht. Und mit der 135 brauchst Du eine Halle mehr plus Trafostation.
Erste Frage: Was hat der Kunde für ein Programmiersystem? Dasselbe kostet sehr häufig nicht wenig Geld und die passenden Kabel auf die SPS sind auch nicht immer von Pappe. Vielleicht ist es Siemens, aber auch Mitsubishi oder Moeller können SPSen bauen. Auf jeden Fall würde ich das erst einmal klären.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei der Aufgabe denke ich das Du Dir mit einer kleinen S5 die Pfoten brichst. Man kriegt das sicher hin, aber das wird spaßig. Die 135er haben Schieberegister, ob die 95 soetwas hat weiß ich nicht. Und mit der 135 brauchst Du eine Halle mehr plus Trafostation.



naja jetzt überteibst du ein bischen... 
wozu braucht eine sps ein schiebregister? diese simple aufgabe löse ich meinetwegen mit so einer krücke ala 101U... 95er wäre völlig übertrieben für das spielzeug...

dennoch würde ich für eine neue maschine keine s5 mehr verbauen, nimm ne s7 oder etwas anderes aktuelles von beckhoff, wago, br, ab, ...


----------



## mariob (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
@Markus, der Kollege möchte auch noch PC Kommunikation, es gibt da Möglichkeiten via CP (521 SI oder wie die hießen für die 100er Serie) und spätestens da ist vom Aufwand her der Ofen aus. Zumindest grenzt das für mich an Spielerei. Als Schulbuchaufgabe aber schön. Deswegen für mich Pfoten brechen, ist halt nicht mehr populär und es gibt schöne fertige Sachen. Ich denke da z.B. an die Freeport Kommunikation der 200er, RS232 Wandler dran, fertich ist die Laube.
Ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Selectron PMC 22 oder so über, 48 E/A 8x analog, man braucht eigentlich kein Programmiersystem, hat die schon im Bauch. Wird über Hyperterminal via RS 232 programmiert. Über diese Schnittstelle kommuniziert die dann auch, maximal 9600 Baud. Achja, Display ist auch dran, EEPROM dazu, den kann die auch selbst schreiben/löschen. Ne richtige dritte Welt SPS, aber eben für Masochisten mit viel Zeit, sehr kruder Befehlssatz, kann ich aber fast verschenken.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Markus (30 Juli 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Zumindest grenzt das für mich an Spielerei. Als Schulbuchaufgabe aber schön.


 
schon richtig, aber wo siehst du diesbezüglich hier ein problem?


----------



## Sun (3 August 2009)

Hi,

es soll ne S7 werden...
hab mir nen Buch "Siemens SPS-Grundlagen" geholt. Das wird wohl reichen für diese eher einfache Aufgabe

die größte Unklarheit bei mir liegt derzeit noch bei der Kommunikation zwischen PC und SPS... ich bau das Kommu-Modul an mit Ethernet-Anschluss - stöpsel den PC dran und dann..?! Wie bekommt man eigentlich Daten in die SPS geschaufelt?!

Naja - wird sicherlich im Buch noch kommen...... später


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Markus (3 August 2009)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6


----------



## S5-Bastler (3 August 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> kann mir diesen "steuerschrank" schon vorstellen...
> irgend so ne alte kunstoffkiste ausm baumarkt, in die geht eine fliegende verdrahtung von einer pci karte, drin sind zwei selbstgelötete netzteilplatinen und ein paar mittels heiskleber befestigte relais von conrad-elektronik...
> 
> 
> lass die profis da mal machen...


 
Und schon genug Heiskleber bestellt?


----------

